# Schwinn dog leg crank?



## reverenddrg (Nov 4, 2012)

Dog Leg Crank.
What year did Schwinn make them? and what year did they stop using them?

Just a curious question??

reverenddrg


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 4, 2012)

I may be proven wrong but don't believe dog legs were used after WWII.


----------



## snickle (Nov 5, 2012)

I think Ozark Flyer is right "However" I do have a 46 DX with a dog leg crank, but that is likely because 46 bikes used some overstock prewar parts, like the skinny truss rods, ball end grips, and dog leg cranks.


----------



## lobo5150 (Nov 9, 2012)

*interesting*



snickle said:


> I think Ozark Flyer is right "However" I do have a 46 DX with a dog leg crank, but that is likely because 46 bikes used some overstock prewar parts, like the skinny truss rods, ball end grips, and dog leg cranks.




i just got a 1946 bigbar and it has a dogleggcrank i wonder if its original to the bike, someone cut the pencil tip kickstand off it and put a miller so bummed


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 9, 2012)

all 4 of my 46s have them


----------



## reverenddrg (Nov 9, 2012)

*bugger!*



lobo5150 said:


> i just got a 1946 bigbar and it has a dogleggcrank i wonder if its original to the bike, someone cut the pencil tip kickstand off it and put a miller so bummed




Nice score!! Yesum it hurts when people with good intentions perform operations on bikes and bike parts!! I found a genuine phantom rack but the hobo had drilled out the holes for the light just a tad bigger so he could attach his fruit box to keep his worldly posessions in.

Some pics would be good to see, and yes the dog leg crank is just such a cool looking piece.

Anyone remind me when chrome took over from nickle?? Just not sure to chrome or nickle as I am building my cruiser to pre war specs.

reverenddrg


----------

